
The Difference Between Very, Very Good Founders.  and Truly Great Founders - diegonarvaez
https://www.saastr.com/very-good-vs-great-founders/
======
RubyRuby
The title is more intriguing than the article. The truly great founders focus
on the present and the future. This simple observation isn't necessarily worth
an article and the amount of shares that article received.

